# Mac iTunes playback feature, song start delay?



## bitchysix (Sep 4, 2006)

I just hooked up a wireless network, I can finally access my itunes through both of my Series2 tivo's- BUT, when I attempt to play a song, it begins a few seconds into the track. Anyone else experience this? Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## bitchysix (Sep 4, 2006)

Am I the only one experiencing this?


----------



## ocelot212 (May 22, 2008)

I have the same problem, plus on some of the songs, the tivo plays garbled noise/ static for the first second or two before the song comes on... is the song maybe being re-encoded and the streamed to the tivo causing this to happen? I have a brand new MacBook Pro on a Wireless N network, so processor speed and network speed shouldn't be a problem... I also tried switching the audio between Dolby Digital and PCM with the same results...


----------



## danitaz (Oct 15, 2005)

ocelot212 said:


> . . . on some of the songs, the tivo plays garbled noise/ static for the first second or two before the song comes on...


This is happening to me too - oddly only on certain tracks that I've recorded from LP with Audacity. Also, I purchased 3 songs from Rhapsody this week from a coupon I received. One of them does not do this - the other two do to varying degrees (one very noticeable, the other not so noticeable). We have 760 songs purchased from Amazon, and so far I've not noticed this on ANY of them (granted, I've not tried them all, but I just buzzed through the first 10 on my "Amazon" playlist, and they are all fine).

It would be nice to narrow the issue down, because I still have close to 100 LPs to record with Audacity, and if I can figure out what about it is causing the issue I might be able to fix it. Hmmmm - the other variable of course is that all of the Audacity items are being encoded with LAME. But I'm not sure what would cause this static at the beginning of a song.

Oh and it's not just a "Mac" issue - playing these same songs from a Windows PC running TivoDesktop does the same. And some of my Audacity songs were recorded on my Mac, some on a Linux PC, and with varying versions of Audacity as well.

If anyone else has any ideas it would be great to hear!

Thanks.

Danita


----------



## dglatta (Nov 24, 2008)

My series 2 TiVo is also making noises between songs. The sound lasts only a second or so but is quite loud at music listening levels. The sound is a kind of digital squawking. It happens with nearly every song in my library of 13,000 or so songs. Most of these songs are in MP3 format have been ripped from my CD collection. These tunes worked smoothly with TiVo until a year or so ago. I am accessing my iTunes library through a wireless network. The iTunes application is running on an G5 iMac computer. I am using the most recent version of the TiVo desktop software for Mac. Does anyone have a solution for this problem? Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## ding (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't have a solution but the same thing happens to me. loud digital noise between songs. Use to work great till last year. Hopefully someone knows how to fix...


----------



## turnipsun (Jan 14, 2006)

I have the same audio problem at the begging of music.. SOMEONE PLEASE HELP


----------



## AntiGenX (Feb 8, 2008)

Has anyone submitted a bug to Tivo concerning this?


----------



## MrVern (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm new here. Just got my TiVo this week. I too am having the problem where there is a brief garbled mishmash of audio between music tracks.

I am playing the MP3 files from TiVo Desktop 2.8 on my Win XP system.

Where do I go from here?


----------



## droyalty (Jun 30, 2008)

Has anyone found a solution to this? There's no crackel/pop between my songs using any other music player. Only on Tivo Desktop. I'm running WinXP Home and Tivo Desktop 2.8. 

tks!


----------



## clubmarx (Jul 5, 2010)

I have this problem on my brand new Premiere.... along with a zillion other issues with my M Card. I am so frustrated with tivo.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

droyalty said:


> Has anyone found a solution to this? There's no crackel/pop between my songs using any other music player. Only on Tivo Desktop. I'm running WinXP Home and Tivo Desktop 2.8.
> 
> tks!


The white noise at the start of the tracks is the TiVo interpreting the cover image in the ID3 Tag as audio data.

ATM, the only workaround for this, is to remove the cover images from your music files.


----------

